# The best mattress: 4 the $



## Dog-guy (Sep 9, 2019)

After waking up over the last few months feeling like I got rolled up in a bull fight Ive decided to get a new mattress.  I can't see spending 4 grand on one but when you spend a third of your life on it it kind of makes sense to not cut corners.  
Any recommendations out there?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 9, 2019)

have you been in a bull fight?
if not, how can you assume to know what it feels like to get rolled up in a bull fight?
eh?
lolol jk....
dude theres so many different mattresses out there that are excellent, and you should be able to find a great one for 1500-2000.
all the time when i lay down at night i say damn this bed was the best money i ever spent
game changer for sure with the better sleep and not waking up with aches and pains.
do it, you won't regret it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 9, 2019)

Don't listen to Gibsy, he sleeps on a solid concrete block which is also where he sacrifices live chickens to the muscle gods before eating them raw.

lol

I've never regretted spending money on a good bed man.  It is almost time for me to get a new one, so I'll be in the same boat in the next year or so.


----------



## Long (Sep 9, 2019)

Simmons bowfin plush pattern.


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2019)

The busoms of a chunky girl.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 9, 2019)

Casper mattresses are legit.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 9, 2019)

My wife and I bought the Costco bed in a box (Novaform) king sized bed and have never been happier. I honestly think it's the most comfortable bed I've ever slept on. It's got a "cool" gel top so no more waking up in pools of sweat. I think we spent like $800 on it. The box says "firm" but it is not.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 9, 2019)

automatondan said:


> My wife and I bought the Costco bed in a box (Novaform) king sized bed and have never been happier. I honestly think it's the most comfortable bed I've ever slept on. It's got a "cool" gel top so no more waking up in pools of sweat. I think we spent like $800 on it. The box says "firm" but it is not.


Is that a memory foam model?


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 9, 2019)

I know a guy that’ll sell you a hospital bed well under msrp...


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 9, 2019)

automatondan said:


> My wife and I bought the Costco bed in a box (Novaform) king sized bed and have never been happier. I honestly think it's the most comfortable bed I've ever slept on. It's got a "cool" gel top so no more waking up in pools of sweat. I think we spent like $800 on it. The box says "firm" but it is not.



Now we're talking!  I like em firm...so does the wife:32 (1):
Costco is like a vortex though...I'll go in to buy a mattress and need to rent a uhaul to bring all the other $#it back home


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 9, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> have you been in a bull fight?
> if not, how can you assume to know what it feels like to get rolled up in a bull fight?
> eh?
> lolol jk....
> ...



Lol...bull in the ring yes!  Bullfight no


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2019)

IDK what mine is exactly....

We went shopping for temper perdic knock off's.....The cheapest and 2nd cheapest were just okay....

They #3 they had was great, it had a retail of 2200 and i think i got it for 1650.  But i went to a lot of stores, so many places stood their ground on their price's they were asking..

I ended up buying it at the same main store, just another location when this younger guy said he ll knock off $500 if we did something same day.  I almost paid full price for it


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 10, 2019)

We sleep on a Serta Icomfort Genious.  Best mattress I've ever slept on. Was it spendy, yes.  With a mattress you get what you pay for.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 10, 2019)

TODAY said:


> Is that a memory foam model?



Yes. And it has different types and layers.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 10, 2019)

ever wondered why about this, ew !

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.li...hy-do-mattresses-have-do-not-remove-tags.html


----------



## heavydeads83 (Sep 15, 2019)

I spent 400 bucks on a linenspa hybrid mattress and it’s awesome.  You pretty much melt into that mofo.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 15, 2019)

Hard to say. I have found there isn’t a bed that is perfect for everyone and that it’s a very individual thing. I will say this, though, I have gone through about every kind of bed in a box there is and everyone of them felt great at first, but seemed to sag later.

Wife and I laid on a purple mattress yesterday. Both liked it enough to pull the trigger on it, but the reviews online were either strongly love or vehemently hatred it. Best bet is to go to a mattress store. Sample some out.  Tell the sales person to shut the fuk up, and lay on your top 2 for 15 to 20 mins each, then walk away, think about it, and go back later to make your purchase.  Also, negotiate some freebies...:free shipping and haul away, pillows, sheets, etc.


----------



## Tomass79 (Sep 29, 2019)

I live in a van, down by the river.  I need a new mattress too. And by “new mattress” my wife has in formed that returning the blow up to Walmart doesn’t count.


----------

